# Dove head shot



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

10 meter head shot. Just like shooting bottle caps! He's peeled and pitted in the freezer. I'll braise em when I got about ten


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shot, those asians are big. Chris

EDIT: Fantastic slingshot as well!!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting Bud. Enjoy the meal,one of my favs.
Philly


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

stick the breasts on a stick and bbq kebab them


----------



## Taco (Feb 2, 2012)

The last time I went to visit my dad (next county over), I saw dozens of Eurasian collared doves, which are unprotected here. Can't wait to go out this weekend and try to grease a few off the fence!

Nice shot, and BEAUTIFUL slingshot you got there, too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting mate!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice shot!

Thats a cool looking slingshot!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice shot and love the slingshot!


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

can you describe the situation when you shot the critter? i'm trying to figer out how yall are able to get so close to squabs ( pigeons, doves, same thing basically) without them flying away. i get to about 100 yards away from a flock in the sticks and their all gone. anyone who can help me out, thanks.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

well that "flock in the sticks" is gonna be coming back tomorrow. so for success.... it is best you get out there before they do! nice and early...... hold still and wait....... they'll come in. keep holding still.......and when the time is right....... THWACK!!! dinner is served.


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> well that "flock in the sticks" is gonna be coming back tomorrow. so for success.... it is best you get out there before they do! nice and early...... hold still and wait....... they'll come in. keep holding still.......and when the time is right....... THWACK!!! dinner is served.


thanks for the advice man


----------

